# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Ladin operasyonu Hollywood filmi çıktı

## bozok

*Ladin operasyonu Hollywood filmi çıktı* 


*ABD yönetiminin Ladin operasyonu ile ilgili verdiği tüm bilgiler bir bir yalanlanıyor*  
şimdi de operasyonu canlı izlediği söylenen CIA Başkanı, “Görüntü gitti. İlk 25 dakika boyunca hiçbir haber alamadım” dedi. Askerlerin sadece evdeki tek bir kişi ile ufak bir çatışmaya girdiği, silahsız sivilleri infaz ettikleri anlaşıldı

Dünyanın 1 numaralı teröristi Usame Bin Ladin’in ölü ele geçirildiği operasyonun ertesi günü dünyadaki tüm gazeteler, Pentagon tarafından verilen brifingi aktardı. Pentagon yetkililerine göre operasyon film gibi gerçekleşmişti. ‘Geronimo Operasyonu’nda düşen helikopter, dakikalarca süren çatışma, Ladin’in canlı kalkan olarak kullandığı ölen eşi, El Kaide liderinin silahla direnmesi ve CIA Başkanı’nın operasyonu saniye saniye bir askerin miğferindeki kameradan izlemesi gibi nefes kesici gelişmeler yaşanmıştı. Ancak baskının üzerinden saatler geçtikçe bu detayların her biri ortadan kayboluverdi. ünce eşinin ölmeyip yaralandığı, hatta Ladin’e siper olmak isterken askerler tarafından vurulduğu anlaşıldı. Ardından El Kaide liderinin silahsız olduğu itirafı geldi. Dün ‘senaryo’ tam anlamıyla tepetaklak oldu. 
*Kararı askerler verdi*


CIA Başkanı Panetta, “Operasyon başlar başlamaz video görüntüsü gitti. 25 dakika boyunca hiçbir görüntü ve haber alamadım. Operasyonun nasıl gittiği, içeride neler yaşandığı konusunda fikir sahibi değildik. Bin Ladin’in öldürülmesi kararını da Başkan Obama değil askerler verdi. Ama buna yetkileri zaten vardı” dedi. New York Times’ın Beyaz Saray kaynaklarına dayandırdığı haberde de villada sadece tek bir kişinin tabancayla direndiği, onun dışında kimsenin askerlere tek bir kurşun atmadığı anlatıldı. Böylece askerlerin, oda oda dolaşıp silahsız sivilleri öldürdükleri anlaşıldı. Aynı şekilde Black Hawk helikopterin de evin çatısından açılan ateşten değil teknik arıza nedeniyle düştüğü ortaya çıktı. Ladin’in ise, “Silahına uzanmayı düşündüğü için” öldürüldüğü iddia edildi. Ladin’in 6 yıl yaşadığı söylenen evin de 1 milyon dolar değerinde bir villa değil, duvarları rutubet içinde, boyaları dökülmüş, havalandırması yetersiz bir izbe ev olduğu anlaşıldı. 
*Virüsü çıktı*
Ladin fotoğraflarının tüm dünyada merak uyandırmasını fırsat bilen bilgisayar korsanları Facebook gibi sosyal paylaşım sitelerinde “Ladin’in gizlenen fotoğrafları” adı altında bir virüs yaymaya başladı. 
*üzerinden 500 euro ve telefon numarası çıktı*
Beyaz Saray kaynakları Usame Bin Ladin’in üzerinde yaptıkları aramada kıyafetinin üzerine dikilmiş halde 500 euro para ve bir kağıt parçası üzerine yazılmış iki telefon numarası bulduklarını açıkladı. Ladin’in Pakistan koşullarında oldukça yüksek bir meblağ olan bu parayı yerinin tespit edilmesi durumunda hemen kaçmak için kullanmak istediği, telefon numaralarının ise en çok güvendiği isimlere ait olduğu iddia edildi. 
*Hillary olay fotoyu anlattı*
ABD Dışişleri Bakanı Hillary Clinton Beyaz Saray tarafından yayınlanan fotoğraftaki görüntüsüne açıklık getirdi. Ladin operasyonu hakkında CIA Başkanı Panetta’dan brifing alırken görülen ekip içinde en endişeli isim olarak gözükmesinin sorulması üzerine, “O gün bahar nezlem azmıştı. Elimi ağzıma götürmemin sebebi hapşırıklar. Başka şeye yormayın” dedi.

05.05.2011 20:56 */ VATAN*

----------

